# AMMO usage & TIME stayed @ a SHOOTING RANGE?



## mkim1120 (Aug 2, 2007)

on average
how much amount of ammo do you guys fire off everytime you visit?
i am trying to figure out how much to buy before i hit the range...
and usually how long do you stay per visit ( time wise )?


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Depend what I bring. I stay an average 5 to 7 hours. I go to a outdoor range that has pistols range and rifle. Spend have the time shoot the shit with folks. I take my time but I will shoot around 300 pistol rounds and 150 rifle rounds. Before I had the outdoor range and had to go to a indoor range and had to pay by the 1/2 hour I would have all my ammo in magazines before i go and would spend around 1/2 hour to a hour shooting 300 rounds twice a week.


----------



## CLG (Jul 7, 2007)

Just went to the range today and shot 75 rounds down rande in 20 min. I was taking my time and aiming no bs though just shooting.


----------



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

I visit an indoor range once a week. I bring 2 weapons. I bring 150 rounds for each weapon and really want to use 100 per each. Works well for me. (Next week---2 different ones)

I do get a bit shakey during the last few rounds (I am a senior-senior shooter) but the challenge is a good one for me. I have about an hour to do all this, so I am limitted as to what challenges I can encounter. With each visit I learn something and think that I am getting better (whatever that means). 

Range time is very important to me and I look forward to each visit and the related challenges.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I usually shoot out in the open desert with some friends, rather than at an established range. We don't really shoot for fun so much as "train," since we are all interested in handguns mainly as defensive tools.

I usually shoot about 200 rounds in a session, between our standard exercises and a half-dozen defensive scenarios. We're usually out there for two hours or so. By then, the Arizona sun has completely baked us and we must retreat to an air conditioned pub.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

200 to 300 rounds per session. 3 to 6 hours per session. 1 session minimum per week.

I shoot with several friends in the National Forest. We set up several paper targets (IPSC Style) and 6 or 8 steel lollypops plus 1ea 14"x16" steel at 15 to 20 yds. behind the array. 

We take turns and will generaly double tap the paper and fixed steel drop the lollipops then reverse our pattern (left to right and vice versa) with occasional week hand strong hand passes or movement while shooting. Distance from closest target varies from 5 to 20 yards.

This can take a bit of time when several shooters are present but is a lot of fun.

:smt1099


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Typically, I will take 200 rounds and put them down range in 45-60 mins.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

On average, I shoot 100 rounds per gun I take. This usually takes me about 45 minutes per gun if I'm collecting my brass.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

I bring three 10 rounds mags, and I load them on the average 3-4 times each. and I try not to ever rush so I guess I'm looking at 91-90 min time wise.


----------



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

Handgun Time I usually go for 2-3 hours. Depending on what drills I'm practicing I burn between 250 and 500 rounds on pistol days. I used to start out with the .22 but I'm getting into starting with either my .45 or the .357 snub nose. I try to burn a magazine or two at "combat" speed to start with. From there I go to the .22 and practice slow fire. I usually do 50 rds of .22 in some useful drill then do 15-25 in one of my defensive calibers.

Far as rifle range, on a good day I can spend 3 or 4 hours and burn less than 100 rounds if I'm shooting .308. .22 or .223 usually involve higher round counts.


----------

